
Dozens of elephants killed near Botswana wildlife sanctuary - adamnemecek
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-45396394
======
uptown
"Dozens" seems to minimize the true count. The true count killed in this
incident is 87 elephants. Additionally, five white rhinos have been poached in
three months as-well.

